# Linux clients don't use cache for ZFS over NFS on FreeBSD 9.0 amd64



## lyon4a (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,

does anyone use FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 ZFS over NFS with Linux clients? My clients (last CentOS6 and Debian6) dont't use cache at all for files lying on ZFS over NFS. Tested:

[CMD=""]$ grep something /nfs_zfs/file-100MB # network activity, client read the file over NFS (slow)[/CMD]
[CMD=""]$ grep something /nfs_zfs/file-100MB # network activity, client read the file over NFS once again (slow)[/CMD]

At the same time UFS over NFS works like expected:

[CMD=""]$ grep something /nfs_ufs/file-100MB # network activity, client read the file over NFS (slow)[/CMD]
[CMD=""]$ grep something /nfs_ufs/file-100MB # no network activity, client read the file from cache (fast)[/CMD]

Ideas?

Best regards


----------

